# How To Disassemble Doors



## Macmaro (Jun 5, 2014)

I've tried searching but I don't know what these are called. My friend has these cabinet doors that he needs to take apart. Before we jump to cutting through them is there an easy way to remove these metal shims/clips/whatever they are in the corners? Even if you just know what they're called I could search around.










Thanks a bunch.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

These types of fasteners are driven in pneumatically to reinforce the corners and draw the 45 degree tight together. I have not seen them used in cabinet joinery but have seen them used in standard interior door pre-hung door unit trim.

They cut a small kerfs in each of the adjoining 45's and then glue the joint, put them in a fixture much like they use to join picture frames, then it automatically shots the metal support into the two kerf cuts, drawing joint together and adding extra support to the joint.

They really are not designed to be removed and I really do not know how to without damage to your door rails and styles. You might check with a commercial picture frame machinery company or a Door & Widow manufacturer as they are not readily available to non commercial applications.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Perhaps if we knew why they have to come apart, what happening to the parts after being taken apart and if they are going back together someone may come up with a brilliant answer.

Or in other words more information may be useful in getting a good answer.


----------



## Macmaro (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!

He managed to get these doors for free and they are in great condition. There are a few that he wants to narrow to work in the design of his kitchen. In other words, he has a 2' wide door and he wants to make it 1'6".


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Grab it with a pliers and pull real hard. Whether the pliers can get sufficient grip, that is another matter. Cut/grind the pliers's jaws to a 45-degree point (use an old beater you don't mind modding. Or buy a cheapie), so you can pull in the direction the "fastener" was inserted.


----------

